# Trans removal labor times



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Need some help i am looking at what the "gm book " time is to remove the 9 speed out of our car. reason i ask is it took them OVER a week to remove the transmission because of the GREAT difficulty it takes to remove it. i want them to eat there lie


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean, it may have taken them almost that long just to get it on the lift given how busy things tend to be. How many labor hours have they charged you for?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I was there almost everyday and. They "were working on it" so here we are after 5 weeks. I get it back to only last 10 miles so now it's been sitting since mo day so it's going to get interesting


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Via my sources...

18.5 - 21.0 hours for the full transmission swap (no disassembly of other components).


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Via my sources...
> 
> 18.5 - 21.0 hours for the full transmission swap (no disassembly of other components).



So safe to say 9.5 -10.5 for removal


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> So safe to say 9.5 -10.5 for removal


Yeah, I'd say that would be reasonable, being about half the time.


----------

